
React and other framework licensing - classcorn
What do you guys feel about React&#x27;s licensing controversy? Would you use it for your startup? If not, what other popular frameworks out there do you feel is shaky in terms of licensing?
======
mtmail
With Facebook's license change two weeks ago it might no longer be an
issue/controversy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15316175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15316175)

~~~
classcorn
Thanks.

